# Palm Desktop Loses Calendar Data



## bobc (Aug 26, 2003)

On two occasions now, but several weeks apart, my Palm desktop application has, without any other obvious malfunction, lost several recent months of data from the Calendar function. There has been no hot-sync taking place when this happens. The data is simply there one second, and gone the next. Fortunately, it can all be replaced by hot-syncing with the hand-held, but I am at a loss as to why it is happening in the first place, and concerned that it will happen again.
The Palm desktop version is 6.2.2 running on a windows 7 laptop, whilst the hand-held is a Tungsten E2, syncing via bluetooth. Has anyone experienced anything similar or can otherwise throw any light on this?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

opened by request


----------



## bobc (Aug 26, 2003)

Happened again yesterday, following a re-boot of the laptop. All calendar data gone (except for repeat entries). Its possible that the Palm desk top application was left open during the re-boot, but can't be certain about that.


----------

